# Spotify + Cruze



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Has anyone found a way to change the song/track from your dashboard or steering wheel while using the Spotify app on an iPhone 5? Can only seem to change the song on the device itself.


----------



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

mine changes oit from both the steering wheel as well as the dash, android doe


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

I was kind of noticing that sometimes you have to press the button on the steering wheel a bit harder for phone applications than for Radio functions, almost like it takes a very brief moment longer to register with the phones. I thought it was my imagination but then again I am using the updated PDIM so it's connecting over bluetooth so I am not sure if there is a difference or some delay or momentary pushback.


----------



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

yeah with mine there is a delay using bluetooth or pandora if you change from steering wheel or on the dash, you press it and it take about a minute to register then it goes through...

Quick question, the only way you can stream spotify is by using the "bluetooth" icon right? there is no spotify app for mylink? I have no issue using it through bluetooth but it would be a **** of alot cooler if it displayed track info and mine currently does not


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Bump... 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

On the 2012, the buttons will only control the iPod app. if you're playing spotify and try to change tracks, it'll launch your iPod.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I have the same issues, I need to control everything from the iPhone 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ilectric_toast (Apr 5, 2013)

Same problem with pandora/songza or any other music app with the iPhone and haven't found any solution... The last time I was in my friends ford I noticed pandora/songza worked with the on screen display controls (even though the Microsoft interface is awful IMO)


----------

